# Wer ist die schönste in unserem Land?



## frankjustel (18 Jan. 2013)

:thx:


----------



## asche1 (18 Jan. 2013)

Gute frage ich weiss es nicht


----------



## fcb107 (18 Jan. 2013)

Heidi Klum


----------



## neman64 (21 Jan. 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann, Michelle ( Sängerin), Barbara Schöneberger, Verona Poot, Katharina Witt, Katharina Wilhelm, Sonya Kraus, Sonja Zietlow..... da gibt es noch sehr viele die mit im Moment nicht einfallen


----------



## dicker9321 (23 Jan. 2013)

Lena Gercke


----------



## krausfan (8 Feb. 2013)

sonya kraus nr1


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2013)

Heidi Klum
Franziska van Almsick


----------



## Cav (8 Feb. 2013)

Würde spontan sagen:
Lena Gercke


----------



## johnqw (8 Feb. 2013)

Lena Gerke ist heiss!!!


----------



## superfan2000 (10 Okt. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel ist schönste Frau.


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Andrea Ballschuh


----------

